# Can Internation Student Claim Tuition Fees amount



## asifsky (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi, I just wonder if any one have any idea about Claiming Tuition Fees in Australia.I am international student studying in Uni. Needs to pay huge amount of tuition fees and it's really hard for most of international student like, South Africa, Korea, China, India, Japan, Indonesian students. 

So, i just wonder, if you any give any information about this.

Thanks


----------

